

Startup burnout - sdebrule
https://mattermark.com/startup-burnout/

======
alrs
There isn't a product you can buy to fix this.

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa14/conference-
program/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa14/conference-
program/presentation/lehtonen)

~~~
angersock
"Down, not Across".

[http://www.ctrl-c.liu.se/~ingvar/asr/overview.html](http://www.ctrl-c.liu.se/~ingvar/asr/overview.html)

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/alt.sysadmin.recover...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/alt.sysadmin.recovery)

------
donteatbark
How-to-beat-burnout posts often have different answers. I think that's because
what causes burnout (how to de-stress) is a very personal thing, something
that differs person to person. So hard to generalize.

------
kviz
These aren't unique to just start ups. Burnout is an issue all over the
industry.

